# Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??



## BenBru (25. Juli 2010)

*Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

Hallo Leute,

ich schreibe zum erstenmal überhaupt in ein Forum und möchte auch gleich an dieser Stelle anmerken das ich absolut garkeine Ahnung von einer Wasserkühlung habe. Dennoch möchte ich gern eine haben 

Ich bin ein Besitzer von einem Silverstone Fortress -Ft02. Verbaut darin ist ein Asus Maximus II Formula mit einem Intel Q9550S sowie eine Sapphire ATI Radeon 5850 Toxic Grafikkarte und einer Asus Xonar Essence STX Soundkarte. Als RAM habe ich 8 GB Kingston HyperX DDR2 1066 verbaut. Dazu kommen noch 2 DVD-Brenner sowie 3 SSD Postville von Intel. Das alles wird über ein NT von Corsair-HX 850 versorgt.

Ich möchte gerne eine Wassekühlung haben, allerdings habe ich gar keine Erfahrungen mit sowas. Hier ist Eure Meinung gefragt!
Die 3x 180mm Lüfter würde ich ggf. auch gerne ausbauen, da die sowie ich finde nicht sonderlich leise sind.

Was brauche ich alles für eine WK? Welche Werkzeuge werden benötigt?

Danke für die Hilfe im Vorraus! 

Gruß Ben


----------



## MetallSimon (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

Erstmal http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/40582-wakue-beispielkonfigurationen.html duchlesen.Dann hast du schon etwas Ahnung und kannst die bei Aquatuning einen Warenkorb zusammenstellen und hier posten.
Eigentlich brauchste für eine Wakü nur die Teile an sich und vielleicht noch ein paar Schraubenzieher.


----------



## GoZoU (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

Lese dich bitte erstmal durch unsere FAQs im Forum:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/28360-wasserkuehlungsguide-stand-03-01-10-a.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/40582-wakue-beispielkonfigurationen.html

Wenn du danach spezielle Fragen hast, wird dir sicher gerne geholfen .

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## BenBru (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

Kann ich eine WK erstmal nur auf den CPU auslegen und später evt. auch zur Grafikkarte?

Ich habe jetzt mal ein bisschen herrum geschaut. 

Diesen Radiator habe ich betrachtet: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC RX360 Triple Radiator XSPC RX360 Triple Radiator 35146

Dazu wohl Enermax Lüfter 3x: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Enermax UCAPV12A-G Apollish Vegas Green ( 120x120x25mm ) Enermax UCAPV12A-G Apollish Vegas Green ( 120x120x25mm ) 78300

Brauch ich zum Radiator auch eine Blende?

Als CPU Kühler evt.: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer cuplex kryos HF für Sockel 1366/1156/775, G1/4 Aquacomputer cuplex kryos HF für Sockel 1366/1156/775, G1/4 10378

und: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-Bay SPIN Reservoir - White Acetal EK Water Blocks EK-Bay SPIN Reservoir - White Acetal 45224

Was meint Ihr?

Grüße Ben


----------



## MetallSimon (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*



BenBru schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr?
> 
> Grüße Ben


Naja die Teile sind alles etwas teuer.Ich würds so machen:http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/cec550717694cb51421165bc8e842f68
Später kannste dann einfach einen Kühler für die Grafikkarte kaufen und mit einbauen.


----------



## GoZoU (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

Also die Silent Wings halte ich nicht für die beste Wahl.

Aber mal was anderes, das Fortress ist schon ziemlich beengt, wo soll denn der Radi platziert werden?



> Kann ich eine WK erstmal nur auf den CPU auslegen und später evt. auch zur Grafikkarte?


Ja, gar kein Problem.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## BenBru (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

@MetellSimon - Die Silent Wings würde ich lieber gegen die Enermax Lüfter eintauschen.
@ GoZoU - Den Radiator würde ich unten am Boden Installieren, also erstmal die 3x 180 Lüfter ausbauen. Ich denke dann sollte da genügend Platz sein?


----------



## GoZoU (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

Dann sollte dort auch genug Platz für einen 420er Radi sein? Ist die Radeon eigentlich im Referenzdesign?

PS: Wie hoch ist eigentlich dein Budget?

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## BenBru (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

Ich denke so max 400 Euro ist meine schmerzens Grenze, da ich wie gesagt noch gar keine Ahnung von WK habe, micht stört einfach nur dass das Fortress trotz dämmung noch sehr gut zuhören ist!

Gruß Ben


----------



## Madz (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

So würde ich es machen: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## GoZoU (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

Jap, wenn ein 420er passt würde ich es auch so machen. Oder eine Aquastream statt der Laing, wobei die aufgrund der Baugröße vielleicht Probleme bereiten könnte.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## BenBru (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe mir jetzt nochmals ein paar Sachen angeschaut, die ich recht interessant finde: 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Passen die Sachen zueinander? Was für Verschraubungen bräuchte ich noch dazu, wie sieht es aus wegen Ventilen usw.?
Was würde noch fehlen das ich eine WK verwirklichen kann?

Grüße Ben


----------



## MetallSimon (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*



BenBru schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich habe mir jetzt nochmals ein paar Sachen angeschaut, die ich recht interessant finde:
> 
> ...


Du musst deinen Warenkorb speicher(rechts is da so ein Button)und dann denn Link senden.Sonst können wir den nicht sehen.


----------



## BenBru (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

Oh sorry, mein Fehler, wie gesagt ich poste eigentlich das erstemal in ein Forum! War immer auf eigenen Füßen unterwegs aber bei der  WK habe ich einfach kein Plan 

Also hier nochmal der Link: https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/50a2ef66f7eb42509c68c03ed16ce362 

Ich hoffe nun klappt es, und ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir sagen was ich noch alles dazu brauche damit es funktioniert!

Danke im Vorraus!
Gruß Ben


----------



## coati (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

Wenn bei dir ein 420er Radiator reinpasst, wäre der mehr zu empfehlen, da die P/L Verhältnis wesentlich besser ist. Außerdem hast du in der Zusammenstellung eine bessere Pumpe (du kannst die Lüfter von der Pumpe steuern lassen und einen DFM auslesen) und einen gescheiten DFM.

*Klickmichhart*


----------



## BenBru (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

Du hast ne Backplate für Sockel 1156 gepostet, ich habe nur 775.
Und der Radi 430 wird eng!

Also nochmal hierzu: 

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/18cbaf9e691ee73c0b5ef13e32472708 

Was würde nochfehlen?


----------



## coati (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

Dann tausch die Backplate aus. 
Der 420er Radi kühlt besser als jeder 360er Radi und kostet nur unwesentlich mehr. Du kannst doch einfach den Festplatenkäfig kürzen oder ganz rausschmeißen und die Festplatten in einer 5,25" Dämmbox packen.

Edit: Wenn du immernoch auf deinen 360er bestehst, was zwar unsinnig ist, dann würde ich das so machen: *Klick*
Soviel ich weiß ist im Lieferumfang eine Blende für einen 360er Radiator enthalten, also brauchst du dann keine Lüfter mehr. Da solltest du aber nochmal überprüfen.


----------



## BenBru (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

Update:

Also der Radi 420 passt definitv nicht, und ich will nicht am Gehäuse sägen. 
Habe nochmal den Warenkorb umgeändert...: https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/9e8ac6074ef39b330a63c8891b11621a
Nur ich weiß aber nicht was ich für Ventile brauche, so das es passt und dicht ist. Ich hoffe dann habe ich alles zusammen? Was fehlt?

Grüße Ben


----------



## rebiirth (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

es fehlen noch Anschlüsse, deine graka willst du erst mals nicht einbinden oder ?
So hier:
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/c41c0cffa04e7786d673d06f1afaa7d1

lass ihn aber besser nochmal abchecken von madz


----------



## BenBru (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

Na jetzt kommen wir der Sache etwas näher!
Also nochmal zum Check: https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/b5f6dbf7b6f91f4b8cb7104ce2ec0ea6
Ich sehe da ist ein Teil nicht lieferbar, was wäre eine gute alternative?

Grüße Ben


----------



## rebiirth (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## BenBru (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

Das sieht jetzt schonmal super aus, sobald mir vielicht der Mad oder so bestätigt, würde ich so bestellen. Und ich möchte derzeit erstmal nur den CPU kühlen!

Wo bekomm ich denn die Kühlflüssigkeit, und was brauche ich noch dazu?

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/30b28a03047c3cedafb1088ea569d413


----------



## MetallSimon (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

Die Schrauben für die Lüfter fehlen noch.
Als Kühlflüssigkeit kannst du g48(ausm Baumarkt)mit destilliertem Wasser mischen.Hab ich auch.Mischverhältnis ist 15:1.


----------



## BenBru (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

Gibt es die Schrauben für die Lüfter bei Aqua...? Wenn ich dann bestelle, wer leistet mir Beistand (bei der Montage)


----------



## rebiirth (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

Beim Radi sind meistens Lüfi schrauben dabei


----------



## MetallSimon (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

So jetzt sind die Schrauben mit drinn: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Montage ist eigentlich recht einfach.Das is wie bei Lego.


----------



## BenBru (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

Danke für das schnelle Feeback!
Sollten es nicht 3x 4 Stück Schrauben sein? Habe ja 3 Lüfter im Programm.
Wie kann ich am besten den Radiator anschauben?`Gibt es da noch irgendwelche winkel oder so?

Soweit so gut, sobald hier alles geklärt ist würde ich dann auch auf absehbare Zeit bestellen!


----------



## rebiirth (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

Sodele, Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter so kannste es eig. bestellen nur warte mal auf mr. madz 
Den radi kannst du von einer seiten mit schrauben an deinem Case befästigen einfach die unten löscher für die lüfter benutzen.


----------



## BenBru (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

ui ui, das sieht nun lecker aus! Nach der bestätigung von Mads würde ich das so bestellen.
Ich werde aber euch aufjedenfall auf dem laufenden halten!

Danke jedenfalls schonmal!

Grüße Ben


----------



## Madz (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

An dem Korb muss man (meinr Meinung) einiges ändern. Dann werd ich mal. 

http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/c4d9fb1ce55929fc151744c74d589d17


----------



## rebiirth (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

blub  du hast die Lüfis vergessen madz


----------



## Madz (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

Wieso? Drei Noiseblocker Pl2.


----------



## rebiirth (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

Stimmt hat mich verwirrt, da er sonst diese grünen Apolish dinger von Enermax drin hatte.


----------



## BenBru (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

Ich habe ein Problem entdeckt, und zwar darf ich mit dem Radi nicht hörer als 8cm nachher im einbau kommen. Sonst bekomm ich einen zusammmen stoß mit meiner GraKa.


----------



## Madz (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

Nicht wenn du die Graka auch noch mit Wasser kühlst.


----------



## BenBru (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

das problem ist, ich habe die ati radeon 5850 toxic, die stromanschlüße gehen also nach unten weg, und das ist nun ein problem


----------



## Madz (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

Für die Toxic gibt es sowieso keinen Kühler. Jedenfalls nicht dass ich wüsste.


----------



## rebiirth (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

die toxic ist ja auch keine ref karte ^^
EDIT: man madz war schneller


----------



## BenBru (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

lach, GEIL!  aber was nun tun?


----------



## Madz (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

Entweder anderen Radi nehmen oder die Graka verkaufen, gebrauchte Referenzkarte kaufen und die mit Wasser kühlen.


----------



## BenBru (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

was würdest du denn für ein radi vorschlagen? Brauchst du irgendwie noch maße?


----------



## Madz (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

Wieviel Platz hast du denn?


----------



## rebiirth (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

Die karte könntes du ja auch mit einem tauschen der ne ref karte hat aber keine wkü benutzt.
und er müsste bissel zz da die toxic ja ne bessere kühlung hat.


----------



## BenBru (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

ca. 300 breite & 170 tiefe


----------



## Madz (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

Eigentlich meinte ich in der Höhe.


----------



## rebiirth (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

packen slim rein und fertig  denke mal 8cm ^^


----------



## BenBru (27. Juli 2010)

ja, das sind die 8 cm die ich vorhin meinte ^^

420x170x80 lxbxh


----------



## BenBru (15. August 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

So nun nochmal zurück zum Thema:

Ich brauche einen guten 3x120 Radiator, dieser darf aber max. 35mm hoch sein, da ich sonst Probleme mit der Radeon 5970 bekomme, die ich mir geleistet habe! 
Taugt der was: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC RS360 BLACK Triple Radiator XSPC RS360 BLACK Triple Radiator 35106
Oder gibt es bessere Slim Radiatoren?

Danke für Eure Hilfe!
Ben


----------



## Madz (15. August 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

Kauf dir den Magicool 360. Sehr guter P/l Tipp.


----------



## BenBru (15. August 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

Du meinst diesen hier?: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 360 Radiator MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 360 Radiator 35041

Den habe ich mir auch schon angesehen  gekühlt wird dann ein i5-750 + Xfx Radeon 5970 Black Ed.


----------



## Madz (15. August 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

Eine 5970.... das wird nur mit dem Magicool knapp. Kannst du noch weitere Radis montieren?


----------



## BenBru (16. August 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

Ich glaube nicht...gibt es sonst noch Optionen?


----------



## Madz (16. August 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

Ja, eine externe Montage des Radiators und die trennbare Planung mit Schnellkupplungen.


----------



## BenBru (16. August 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

Ich wollte lieber alles intern haben  gibt es keinen Radiator bis max 35mm höhe der sowas packt?


----------



## Madz (16. August 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

Für deine Kombination braucht man einen 420er oder 480er. Ansonsten hilft nur das Aufdrehen der Lüfter oder der Verzicht auf sehr gute Temperaturen.


----------



## BenBru (16. August 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

Hier mal alle Radiatoren bis 35mm: https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/fb943eaee1163bfa7722018c540bc194


----------



## Madz (16. August 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

Das nützt alles nichtsl. Du brauchst mehr Kühlfläche. Kannst du nicht noch einen 120er irgendwo montieren?


----------



## BenBru (16. August 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

ist alles verbaut, dann müsst ich auf einen 420er umsteigen, der darf aber allerdings auch nicht höher als 35mm sein


----------



## Madz (16. August 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

Der Magicool 420 wäre da mein Tipp.

Passt im Deckel nicht ein 120er auf den Lüfterplatz?


----------



## BenBru (16. August 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

im Deckel ist ein 120mm Lüfter verbaut der nach ausen bläst.


----------



## Madz (16. August 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

Darunter kann man einen 120er Radi montieren oder kollidiert er mit irgendeinem Bauteil?


----------



## hydro (16. August 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

Die 180er Lüfter rauswerfen und den 420er auf den Boden stellen. Zudem kann oben noch ein Radi montiert werden.


----------



## BenBru (16. August 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

Ja super, der 420er passt in der Länge nicht! Die 3x 180 Lüfter kommen raus ja!


----------



## Madz (16. August 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

Oder passen zwei 200mm Radis auf die 180er Lüfter?


----------



## Sil3nC4 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Silverstone Fortress FT02 + Wasserkühlung??*

der 420er sollte unten eigentlich passen (denn 3x180 macht 540), die Anschlüsse sollten dann hinten beim NT liegen (ansonsten den HDD-Käfig aufbohren)
außerdem sollte ein 120er am CPU-Auslass oben passen (wobei ein 120er mehr restriktiv als effektiv ist)
Zusätzlich, aber außerhalb, an der Rückseite (die Anschlüsse sind dank dem 90° Dreh ja oben)


----------

